# ~ ~ First Pics! Red CWC Speed King! ~ ~



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2018)

This arrived the other day... I've just had time to get it unpacked.

Note the unconventional packing job seemed to work okay...

@slick
@CWCMAN
@cds2323
@Freqman1


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 16, 2018)

Never saw one packed that way...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 16, 2018)

You selling it? I think you may have put it in the wrong spot. Love it though.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you @rustjunkie!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2018)

That package must have been a real PITA for the shippers to manhandle. Glad the bike arrived in one piece.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 16, 2018)

Speed King?! How cool of a name is that?!

Niiiice Nate!!


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 16, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> This arrived the other day... I've just have had time to get it unpacked.
> 
> Note the unconventional packing job seemed to work okay...
> 
> ...




Sweet !


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2018)

Very cool aqiusition!!


----------



## stezell (Mar 16, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Speed King?! How cool of a name is that?!
> 
> Niiiice Nate!!



Can't be much cooler than that I don't think!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 16, 2018)

One of my favorite CWC badges.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 16, 2018)

That SpeedKing is too cool. Just like the one I got last month when I bought out that collection that had a dozen CWC bikes. My SpeedKing will probably become my crusty rider. Mine is number K68648 and has a K3 Morrow hub. Also have  a 38 girls with a Speedking badge.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> That SpeedKing is too cool. Just like the one I got last month when I bought out that collection that had a dozen CWC bikes. My SpeedKing will probably become my crusty rider. Mine is number K68648 and has a K3 Morrow hub. Also have  a 38 girls with a Speedking badge.View attachment 771598 View attachment 771601




Crazy bro ours are within 5000 production units away from each other btw 3rd & 4th quarter of '41!!!:eek:

Waiting for @slick to weigh in... I wonder if he still has these stashed...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-speedking-roadmaster-back-from-the-dead.24516/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/41-ladies-pace-maker.59303/#post-355664

@CWCMAN
@Freqman1
@cds2323


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2018)

I like to open up this thread for picture posts of any year CWC Speedking, Pacemaker, and Fleetwing model bikes!

Post them up!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

Here’s a Fleetwing I had for a little while, it rhymes with Speedking.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Here’s a Fleetwing I had for a little while, it rhymes with Speedking.View attachment 773162 View attachment 773159 View attachment 773161



1941 I believe, H serial #


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 20, 2018)

My green Speed King is having tank envy...


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 20, 2018)

ADVHOG said:


> My green Speed King is having tank envy...
> View attachment 773946




Love your bike Chris! Is it og paint? If so are there wear marks from a hang tank? What is the serial?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Love your bike Chris! Is it og paint? If so are there wear marks from a hang tank? What is the serial?




The green bike above is a roadster style frame that does not use a tank. The two top bars are closer together then your hang tank.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 20, 2018)

I see now thanks. Eddie does that call into question the Speed King badge being there or?

Still waiting to hear back from Chris whether the paint is og and the serial no...


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Eddie does that call into question the Speed King badge being there or?




Not at all, CWC made several different badges that were used on various models. The Speed King badge could have been on the roadster as well as any other model CWC that was sold through that vendor.


----------



## COB (Mar 20, 2018)

Speed Kings


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 20, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Love your bike Chris! Is it og paint? If so are there wear marks from a hang tank? What is the serial?



Thanks! The paint on the frame and rear fender seem original but someone touched up the green in some spots. No signs of a tank. I'll check the sn# and post in the morning...


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2018)

Where u at @slick?


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Speed King?! How cool of a name is that?!
> 
> Niiiice Nate!!




Thanks Chad that means alot coming from you!

Give mr sppeedy sppeedster another hug from me from afar. It's still on my bucket list to ride that beast!!:eek:


----------



## ADVHOG (Mar 21, 2018)

Here's my green speed king's serial...



Looks like an A


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2018)

Very Cool!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2018)

Aha!

https://case.edu/ech/articles/w/w-bingham-co/

And this...

















Working on getting some scans from a '37 & '41 catalog! 

Looks like one of their house brand names was Speed King!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 22, 2018)

1941 Bingham catalog pages showing CWC SpeedKing bikes.


----------

